

Yehuda Katz and Tilde.io - jamesjyu
http://blog.nitrous.io/2013/08/05/nitrous-stories-i-yehuda-katz-tilde-nitrousio.html

======
j4pe
This is a really well-constructed piece of marketing. Yes please, I do want to
code like Yehuda Katz! Sure, I'll connect my entire web presence to your
service to earn credit!

But is nobody else concerned about needing an internet connection to write
code? It looks possible to sync a local repo with their boxes when connected,
dropbox-style. But the use case they appear to be focusing on is their in-
browser collaborative IDE, which is all kinds of problematic for me in cases
like using my own bash settings, coding on airplanes, simulating my production
environment, coding on life rafts on approach to a refugee flotilla in the
Pacific ocean, and just plain hating latency.

Looks like a perfect for coding on a Chromebook or similarly handicapped
machine. For the time being, though, I like my dev environments like I like my
video games - offline.

~~~
cpursley
For those few precious moments that I'm not coding, I shouldn't be coding
anyways. I've been using nitrous on a 4G Virgin mobile hotspot while I travel.
It's a bit slower, but fine. Still easier than keeping my machine configured
and the IDE is quite good.

------
pamelafox
I used a friend's Chrome Pixel exclusively for the last week, as I was in
between work laptops. I wanted to make some changes to an old App Engine app,
and instead of figuring out how to dual boot it and all that, I decided to try
Nitrous. I was able to clone the repo, get my build tools running with Node
and Ruby (handlebars, compass), run a local App Engine server and preview it,
deploy the changes to App Engine, and push the changes back to the repo.

The neat thing about using Nitrous is that I could theoretically work on that
app from any machine now, and not have to set up a bunch of tools that I don't
use otherwise.

So, I might keep trying to use it for my little side apps, the ones that I
work on once a year and don't necessarily have an environment set up for.

They were also super helpful on Twitter, on a Sunday.

------
kmlymi
It would help me out if anyone wanting to try this out signed up with
[https://www.nitrous.io/join/X01nmhYHezs](https://www.nitrous.io/join/X01nmhYHezs)

Thanks!

------
ulisesrmzroche
I'm about to try this out, actually. Anyone else tried nitrous?

~~~
cpursley
Yeah, nitrous is awesome - been using it for several months (with ember, rails
& sinatra). I'm actually in it now. This is the future, for sure. Having a
pre-configured box is a dream. I was able to create a new nitrous box
(ubuntu), clone an app and have it running in three minutes. Took me all day
to configure my Mac for rails...

Shameless plug:
[https://www.nitrous.io/join/BiSdgSxLjIk](https://www.nitrous.io/join/BiSdgSxLjIk)

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
just signed in, going to play with it around a little. Thanks for the invite!

~~~
cpursley
Hey, thanks for the 'nitrous' which gives me the ability to spin up more
boxes. I keep trying to get them to take my money, but I think they're trying
to work the network effect thing before charging.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Thanks for the invite. My mac air's fan was running really loud, so this way
all of the stress from running the local server is gone and I'm not all edgy
about it. It was pretty easy to get all setup this morning. Just deployed to
production a little while ago.

------
jolohaga
Wave coming.

------
Carlercheee
When Yehuda needs money he came online to tell us some funny story.

I think he isn't happy for 50K DOLLARS got on kickstarter (1) for doing
"nothing". He is a "writer" and "performance guy" but after merging his
"thing" merb into rails 3 he quit leaving rails with a lot of issues and poor
performances (compared to rails 2.0) and Merb... dead, as 99% of his "open
source". He started bundler (badly) and leaving it in a bad shape to be fixed
by someone else, same for thor and moneta ...

Now, late evening, his crew is giving him some points and comments to this
crapware in order to get some visibility.

Give him your money!

He use the "opensource" only to increase his income, nothing else.

[1]
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397300529/railsapp](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397300529/railsapp)

~~~
kmf
Yikes. This is pretty inaccurate.

Rails.app (now Tokaido) is on Github [1] and is coming along quite nicely. Our
designer used a build of it to get one of our Rails apps up and running quite
smoothly last week. It was super slick and as far as I can tell, there's no
indication of it being at alpha or beta stage. It already works great.

Not to mention that Tilde has been working on Ember.js and developing
Skylight.io as well. They're keeping busy and producing A TON.

Usually I wouldn't respond to this kind of thing but I think it's a pretty
tough sell to anyone that Yehuda isn't working his ass off with the rest of
Tilde.

[1]:
[https://github.com/tokaido/tokaidoapp](https://github.com/tokaido/tokaidoapp)

~~~
dmix
As an outsider (no opinion on OP/wycats), I'm curious why the Rails.app is
being developed under the name "Tokaido"? I remember the kickstarter campaign
coming up on HN/twitter a while back with the Rails.app branding and was
curious why I never heard about it after. Even the github repo readme doesn't
mention rails?

~~~
ics
See the blog post here, which is from over a year ago:
[http://yehudakatz.com/2012/04/13/tokaido-my-hopes-and-
dreams...](http://yehudakatz.com/2012/04/13/tokaido-my-hopes-and-dreams/)

~~~
jaredsohn
I don't see the post explaining the rename, other than stating that at its
core that the app is really a binary distribution of ruby (that can do rails
things via statically linked libraries), hence IMO ruby.app might be a more
appropriate name than rails.app from a technical perspective.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
But from a legal perspective, you're kinda dead on the water, so that's the
point.

~~~
jaredsohn
My point was that while the linked article was interesting, it didn't explain
why it was renamed (although the author did do so in this thread.)

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
I agree with you there. Thats some crucial information that should have been
put in the article rather than explained in this thread where no one is ever
likely to see it.

~~~
jaredsohn
You're not understanding me. (This isn't too important, but I'll explain.)

dmix asked why the company was renamed. ics referred dmix to a post. I pointed
out that the post ics pointed to doesn't answer dmix's question. wycats had
written this in the past and shouldn't be accountable to ics linking to it for
this purpose.

~~~
ics
I knew that the article did not specifically address the change but at least
made it clear that the change had been in place for some time. It was my
mistake for forgetting to include reference to the tweet from wycat which did
specifically address the question.

